# Texas Rally Here We Come!!



## 5 Fonts (Jan 28, 2007)

Its official we are on our way!!

I just made reservations to Pecan Park; I had to do it on line due to the time. I will confirm tomorrow.

We are so excited; it will be our first trip with the Outbackers & our trailer.

We will arrive sometime Thursday morning 3/15/07. It should take us 4-5 hours.
We are coming from China, TX.

5 of us, Mike, Brenda, Josh (13), Sarah (10) & Colton (8) 
& the 2 dogs, Rufus & Coco.

Can't wait to meet every one of you, ya'll have been so helpful in my pursuit of a trailer.

We are going to have a BLAST!!

Mike


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Mike,
Hope you guys enjoy the trip. We made our 1st, 2nd, and third rally last year...There are some good people around here. Have fun


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Its official we are on our way!!


Glad to hear it!

Reminder: Contact Rachael at the park to tell her you're with the Outbacker rally.

Mark


----------

